# East Coast 1/18 Championships



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

I see that this weekend the East Coast 1/18 Championships are being held in Pittsgrove, NJ. at a place called "Potbelly's RC Raceway" http://www.pottbellysrc.com
Bud, you should try and get some BRP racers to do a roadtrip to some of these races sometime. The article in RC Driver has turned alot of people on to the V2, I can only imagine the effect on sales if BRP's showed up at a big 1/18th scale race. It would be alot of fun I'll bet.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

More info:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=110458


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

They have no class for the faster more durable, less expensive BRP cars


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Bud, sure they do...that class would be the Open Modified class. 
ANY motor, ANY body, ANY chassis, ANY tire.
Be aware, that means brushless and LiPo or 8 cell for some cars...
Being able to beat the fast and expensive other cars with a tuned and tweaked BRP SC18 V2 would be some serious bragging rights. Not to mention could bolster some sales and generate some momentum to the racing effort and purchases.

Would it be entertaining to take your cars and go race and win? 
There would probably be some Stupid fast cars there in Open Modified...
you up to the challenge?

RAFster


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I happened to be at a race this weekend!!! Maybe next year.


----------

